# Londons murder rate proving that trump is a stupid piece of shit



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

*Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*

Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News







What an absolute pig shit thick wanker this **** is.There must be someone in the US who could do a better job ? I could shit a better Pres than donny.


----------



## Toro (Jun 16, 2019)

Reality has always been optional in Trumpworld.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


For a town like London with a strict ban on guns, 1.5 is still a lot higher than a town like St Louis where illegal guns are crossing the border along with the drugs.   I bet some of those guns are coming through the chunnel, along with the Muslims and their drugs.  Just saying...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

Toro said:


> Reality has always been optional in Trumpworld.


His friends are already on here defending the dumb fuck.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 16, 2019)

London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.  The muslims want a high murder rate.  It is their proof they are doing a good job.


----------



## norwegen (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


Does this mean London has the highest murder rate in the UK?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

norwegen said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


It has always had the highest rate.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.  The muslims want a high murder rate.  It is their proof they are doing a good job.


Khan is English.Hes a Londoner.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



lol put the same black population in London as we have in those cities and get back to us on your crimes rates, dumbass. Throw in some 30 million criminal illegal aliens from Central America and Mexico for added fun and enjoyment.

Most white cities in the burbs have lower crime rates than Europe.


----------



## norwegen (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You don't say.

Maybe Trump is on to something.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.  The muslims want a high murder rate.  It is their proof they are doing a good job.
> ...



He is a Muslim first.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What an absolute pig shit thick wanker this **** is.There must be someone in the US who could do a better job ? I could shit a better Pres than donny.



Hey Pig-shit Fer Brains, were these murder rates any different under Obama?  Bush?  Clinton?  No.  You're an idiot as usual who does not understand that Trump or any president has NOTHING TO DO with murder rates in cities!  Look to blame if anyone, the people who RUN THOSE CITIES!  And I think you'll find most of them liberal POS's like you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

norwegen said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


That would be a first.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...





America has long porous borders, anyone can bring anything here.

OTOH, England is on an Island.

Until the Wall is built, America's murder rate will be sky high.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 16, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > What an absolute pig shit thick wanker this **** is.There must be someone in the US who could do a better job ? I could shit a better Pres than donny.
> ...


Tommy is not a liberal.

Sheeple do not have the capacity to comprehend ideology. All sheeple know is what they are expected to bleat.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



Hey dumbass, all of those cities are run by Democrats.  All just as stupid and radical as Sheik Khan.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


I thought the UK had been invaded by third world savages ? You trumpers need to get your story straight.


----------



## miketx (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Jun 16, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...



Looks like Tammy doesn’t want to face the facts.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

Its like this.
The Pres of the US lays into the Mayor of London because of the cities crime rate. Calls him a loser and so on.
Meanwhile London has less crime than over 50 US cities in donnys own country.
Who is the fucking loser ?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its like this.
> The Pres of the US lays into the Mayor of London because of the cities crime rate. Calls him a loser and so on.
> Meanwhile London has less crime than over 50 US cities in donnys own country.
> Who is the fucking loser ?



And those cities are all shit holes with huge populations of negroes and Latinos.  

Meanwhile in “flyover country” and predominantly white towns, crime is lower than Europe’s. 

But to answer the question, multiculturalists like you are the losers.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 16, 2019)

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


Great work, mike!


----------



## Third Party (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


Calm down sport! Trump is president-not a mayor who_ is _supposed to handle this.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Jun 16, 2019)

I doubt seriously that any American would quietly take the leader of some other country slamming a mayor of a U.S. city over the murder rate, or anything really, without shouting holy hell at the leader.

I don't see why it was necessary for Trump to do this.  What is it suppose to achieve?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 16, 2019)

_“Londons murder rate proving that trump is a stupid piece of shit”_

No need to prove that which is clearly evident.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 16, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> What is it suppose to achieve?


Tit for tat, mostly .

If the piece of shit Islamist is going to mouth off, Trump will, too.

I don't see it as particularly dignified, but at least Trump is on the side of Western civilization rather than working to undermine it.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Jun 16, 2019)

You are correct, it is very undignified. Trump is to thin skinned.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



  It has been. Give it a few generations and your kids will be nose to the carpet five times a day facing mecca.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its like this.
> The Pres of the US lays into the Mayor of London because of the cities crime rate. Calls him a loser and so on.
> Meanwhile London has less crime than over 50 US cities in donnys own country.
> Who is the fucking loser ?



  Trump isnt the mayor dumbfuck.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> I doubt seriously that any American would quietly take the leader of some other country slamming a mayor of a U.S. city over the murder rate, or anything really, without shouting holy hell at the leader.
> 
> I don't see why it was necessary for Trump to do this.  What is it suppose to achieve?



   The fuken muslime started the shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 16, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > What an absolute pig shit thick wanker this **** is.There must be someone in the US who could do a better job ? I could shit a better Pres than donny.
> ...


He is making it clear that America has no business bitching about London’s murder rate

Our President is a moron


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 16, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


St Louis is a border town?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



lemme guess 
That only person can be a deeply caring democrat ?
ferp

good luck with that


 


 
Funny how that works on both sides of the Atlantic eh


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 16, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


About 14% of London is black.  Same as in the US.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 16, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> You are correct, it is very undignified. Trump is to thin skinned.


Trump is too thin skinned, true .

And by the same token, you are too reactive and selective in your outrage.

You have no problem with the squat little Islamist loudmouth, only Trump's reaction to him.

In doing so, you side with those who wish to destroy your culture instead of those wanting to preserve it.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Khan is English



Of course...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct, it is very undignified. Trump is to thin skinned.
> ...


How is Khan an "islamist" ? What does that mean ? 
And how does it relate to donny humiliating himself again ?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 16, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Not as many guns in London


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


Every town in your graph is run by democrats lol failures


----------



## Toro (Jun 16, 2019)

I’m his acceptance speech at the Republican National Convention in 2016, Trump said that he and he alone could get the murder rate down in cities like Chicago. 

So what’s the murder rate done since then?  What has Trump done to get it down?


----------



## Toro (Jun 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...



Trump said only he and he alone could get the murder rate down. 

Was he lying?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 16, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Vote republican it will go down


----------



## Magnificat (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


Isn't it interesting that every city on that list is run by democrats? Some of them for decades. The rest of the country doesn't have a problem. Only democrat shit holes.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Why should he... fewer votes for Democrats.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


You may be on to something there.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Jun 16, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct, it is very undignified. Trump is to thin skinned.
> ...



In reality you're no better than Trump. You shoot your mouth off assuming you "know" where I stand and what I stand for. I don't know the London mayor beyond the few stories I've read of the feud doing going on between him and Trump. A mayor can get mouthy and not be seen as undignified - more is expected of a U.S. President. Yes, that means he be held to a higher standard.

All I support in this country is peace and prosperity along with those golden words in the Declaration of Independence. "Life. Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness".

I do have problems with loudmouths right here is the US Congress, starting with AOC, Ilhan Omar, etc.  Their words are a lot more worth American's anger than what a foreign nation mayor says.  Why not put your two cents there? I know I have.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 16, 2019)

Enjoy your muslims cock sucker.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 16, 2019)

Magnificat said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


London has a socialist Mayor , what point are you struggling to make ?.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


So you rather get stabbed then shot .. interesting


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Old Man Grumbles said:
> ...


He is a Trojan horse, a foot in the door .He has not renounced being Muslim, as he proclaims it loudly

The goal of Islam is to turn dar al harb into dar al Islam. That is, any place they live into an Islamic hell hole.  As Muslims take over areas they invade, they go through several stages, appearing reasonable at first but turning the screws more and more as they gain power.

You are still early in your Islamization process and this little toad is just the beginning .Once you are used to him, a more strident Muslim will replace him and then another even more strident.  It is just a good cop/bad cop routine because they all want the same thing - a thoroughly Islamic Britain

Traitors like you want the same thing, and I can only hope that loyal Brits will awake from their stupor and start dealing with both those Islamizing them and the snivelling  traitors abetting them


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Magnificat said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Democrats are socialist


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



I’m surprised Trump would waste his time talking about a third world country.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



Funny part all those cities you listed are Democrat cities...

And

They have been dangerous for many years even before Trump...

This is not excusing Trump but it does show Obama failed just like Trump but what is more amazing is Democrats have failed those cities for decades...


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.  The muslims want a high murder rate.  It is their proof they are doing a good job.
> ...




I disagree.

This is what he really is!


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





Yes, Mohamed I mean Tommy Tainant ..hehe....has been in denial for a long time.


----------



## cnm (Jun 16, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.


_Born in Tooting, South London,_​


----------



## cnm (Jun 16, 2019)

Americans can't see past their birth defect.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.  The muslims want a high murder rate.  It is their proof they are doing a good job.
> ...





Yes, they really are that stupid...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 16, 2019)

cnm said:


> Americans can't see past their birth defect.


That we had originally come from English breeding?  Yeah it was definately a birth defect but we got over it.  Not like the inbreeding of the English.


----------



## cnm (Jun 16, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> That we had originally come from English breeding?


No, that you enslaved a large portion of your population that was a different colour. Condaleeza was right.


----------



## cnm (Jun 16, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Not like the inbreeding of the English.


You mean the German, Norwegian, Scottish, Irish, Welsh, Danish, Saxon and Norman inbreeding?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its like this.
> The Pres of the US lays into the Mayor of London because of the cities crime rate. Calls him a loser and so on.
> Meanwhile London has less crime than over 50 US cities in donnys own country.
> Who is the fucking loser ?



It’s like this, Trump should have never tweeted about about London, we have more important issues than what happens in London.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



Trump is just trolling Khan. Americans don’t give two shits about brits, but the whole world is obsessed with us.


----------



## idb (Jun 16, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


Are you saying that more guns equals more murders?!!!
Hmmm...that's a radical thought.


----------



## idb (Jun 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


Are you saying that illegal immigrants are doing all the murders in the US...or just most of the murders in the US?


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 16, 2019)

idb said:


> Are you saying that illegal immigrants are doing all the murders in the US...or just most of the murders in the US?




Actually, what I am saying is that unless and until the borders are secured, there is little point in having the Draconian gun laws that liberals lust for.

People will just bring it across the border if it isn't available in America.


----------



## idb (Jun 16, 2019)

Toro said:


> I’m his acceptance speech at the Republican National Convention in 2016, Trump said that he and he alone could get the murder rate down in cities like Chicago.
> 
> So what’s the murder rate done since then?  What has Trump done to get it down?


He needs to get Jarred onto it.


----------



## idb (Jun 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that illegal immigrants are doing all the murders in the US...or just most of the murders in the US?
> ...


So...more guns = more murders.
Is this breaking news?


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.  The muslims want a high murder rate.  It is their proof they are doing a good job.
> ...


It matters not to the brain-dead right that Khan was born in London. All they know is the bigotry they're spoon fed. And let's not forget it's these same cultists who don't think Obama was born in the U.S.

Conservatism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 16, 2019)

idb said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No.  I'm just pointing out the laws against guns are pointless, until the wall is built and made impregnable. People who need guns will just import them.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jun 16, 2019)

According to this article London murder rate is on the rise......

London stabbings 2019 – latest knife crime statistics and attacks after East Dulwich attack


----------



## idb (Jun 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


What does it matter if guns are imported across the border?
I thought more guns = less crime.
This is all so confusing...the NRA almost had me convinced but now you're putting up a convincing argument against guns.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



Sadiq Khan’s popularity slumps to lowest level yet in latest poll


----------



## Markle (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



You're running this SCAM AGAIN?

How many times does this make?


----------



## cnm (Jun 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> No. I'm just pointing out the laws against guns are pointless, until the wall is built and made impregnable. People who need guns will just import them.


How will a wall affect importing?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



So apparently all those American cities have worse mayors than London Khan.


----------



## Markle (Jun 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...




You have thrown this phony garbage up, what, at least a dozen times?

*London now more dangerous than New York City, crime stats suggest*

 Martin Evans, crime correspondent
20 OCTOBER 2017 • 6:40PM

London is now more crime ridden and dangerous than New York City, with rape, robbery and violent offences far higher on this side of the Atlantic.
[...]
London now more dangerous than New York City, crime stats suggest

###

*London murder rate overtakes New York's*
2 April 2018

A spike in violent crime in London saw more murders committed in the city in February and March than there were in New York, figures show.
[...]
London murder rate overtakes New York's

###

Not to worry, here is your favorite and thank you again for the opportunity to post it again.

*The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. *
By James Slack
UPDATED:18:14 EST, 2 July 2009


Britain's violent crime record is worse than any other country in the European union, it has been revealed.


Official crime figures show the UK also has a worse rate for all types of violence than the U.S. and even South Africa - widely considered one of the world's most dangerous countries.

The figures comes on the day new Home Secretary Alan Johnson makes his first major speech on crime, promising to be tough on loutish behaviour.






The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 920 and South Africa 1,609.

Shadow Home Secretary Chris Grayling said: 'This is a damning indictment of this government's comprehensive failure over more than a decade to tackle the deep rooted social problems in our society, and the knock on effect on crime and anti-social behaviour.

Read more: The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Markle (Jun 16, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> *Tommy is not a liberal.*
> 
> Sheeple do not have the capacity to comprehend ideology. All sheeple know is what they are expected to bleat.



You're probably right.  Tommy Tainant is much further to the left than any Liberal.  Tommy Tainant makes Bernie Sanders look like Alex Jones.


----------



## Markle (Jun 17, 2019)

idb said:


> Are you saying that illegal immigrants are doing all the murders in the US...or just most of the murders in the US?



Hard to tell where the murderers come from, is it not?


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 17, 2019)

idb said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



More illegal guns equal more murders because the people abiding by anti-gun laws can't defend themselves.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> You are correct, it is very undignified. Trump is to thin skinned.


Khan is the one who released a video slamming President Trump and everyone who voted for him.  Was that dignified?  Khan is the one who is thin skinned.

President Trump defended himself and merely pointed out to the world Khan’s failed policies.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



More violence per capita in London than any U.S. city, and in the last thread on this type of nonsense I posted a link to the demographics of crime rates by neighborhood inside the Beltway around the London Metropolitan areas. Most violent crime in the U.S. isn't committed by legal gun owners, either, so this latest troll thread by Tommy is just another failure, based on the


Crepitus said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



myth that Europeans are somehow more 'peaceful' and 'less barbaric' than us hicks over in American n stuff.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Reality has always been optional in Trumpworld.
> ...




tainted---your post proves that you are a pile of shit


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > London got what it wanted when it elected a non English Mayor.  The muslims want a high murder rate.  It is their proof they are doing a good job.
> ...



He is NOT English.  He is a British subject.  English is an ethnic designation.  He hasn't got one English DNA strand in his body.  He is no more English than the Queen is Pakistani.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 17, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> About 14% of London is black.  Same as in the US.



Most of those high crime cities have more than 14% black, and certainly more than 14% minority populations, so your 'point' is just pointless.


----------



## cnm (Jun 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He is NOT English. He is a British subject. English is an ethnic designation. He hasn't got one English DNA strand in his body. He is no more English than the Queen is Pakistani.


Poor old Condoleeza. She knew what she was talking about all right.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 17, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


Yes.  Democrat mayors.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 17, 2019)

There is no reason to blame any city's mayor for crime rates, particularly based on their ethnic or religious background. This is just ludicrous. Crime rates have more to do with population density and social and economic factors. I do not know why the U.S.'s orange whore keeps attacking Mayor Khan. It's embarrassing to all Americans. The mayor seems like a good guy who is not out ordering murders. This just goes to show how weak and mentally ill trump is.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



The term "English" denotes a nationality, not an ethnic designation, just as the term "American" denotes people with roots around the world and all of its continents who are Americans. The same with Canadians.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason to blame any city's mayor for crime rates, particularly based on their ethnic or religious background. This is just ludicrous. Crime rates have more to do with population density and social and economic factors. I do not know why the U.S.'s orange whore keeps attacking Mayor Khan. It's embarrassing to all Americans. The mayor seems like a good guy who is not out ordering murders. This just goes to show how weak and mentally ill trump is.


Policing London has become impossible under the conservative government. We have lost 20,000 police officers since they took to power. This is why crime has increased to nearly a fifth of US levels.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


He is from Tooting. Perhaps you hate him because he was a member of the radical Tooting Popular Front ?


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason to blame any city's mayor for crime rates, particularly based on their ethnic or religious background. This is just ludicrous. Crime rates have more to do with population density and social and economic factors. I do not know why the U.S.'s orange whore keeps attacking Mayor Khan. It's embarrassing to all Americans. The mayor seems like a good guy who is not out ordering murders. This just goes to show how weak and mentally ill trump is.



Let's not kid ourselves.  Of course, mayors do have an influence on the kind of policing in the city, on the kinds of investments being made (together with the city council etc.), on whether that city's administration works smoothly to benefit (all) residents, and so forth.  Thus directly and indirectly a city's policies do have an impact on the crime rate.

To pretend, however, that the mayor is the only influence, or even the biggest, is wholly ludicrous.

Of course, the results of the easy availability of guns and the so-called war on drugs show up most virulently in big cities, where the competition for street corners and drug markets is fiercest, and impoverished quarters provide a steady stream of recruits with next to no way out of crippling poverty other than the bustling drug market.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason to blame any city's mayor for crime rates, particularly based on their ethnic or religious background. This is just ludicrous. Crime rates have more to do with population density and social and economic factors. I do not know why the U.S.'s orange whore keeps attacking Mayor Khan. It's embarrassing to all Americans. The mayor seems like a good guy who is not out ordering murders. This just goes to show how weak and mentally ill trump is.



remember the old canard    WHO STARTED IT.?     whore Siddique---started it.   That pile of shit endorsed the baby donni balloons.    He is DISGUSTING and,  clearly,  very TOLERANT of jihadi filth.    His comments have included suggestions that bomb on ass muslimah perverts and whores are  'part and parcel of city life'     I support a 
big time  pink piggy Siddique balloon parade.   Of course the mayor is an issue in the
jihadi shit going on in London


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to blame any city's mayor for crime rates, particularly based on their ethnic or religious background. This is just ludicrous. Crime rates have more to do with population density and social and economic factors. I do not know why the U.S.'s orange whore keeps attacking Mayor Khan. It's embarrassing to all Americans. The mayor seems like a good guy who is not out ordering murders. This just goes to show how weak and mentally ill trump is.
> ...


If he had banned the blimp you would have been whining about freedom of speech. You just hate Sadiq because he owns trump.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Siddique "OWNS TRUMP"    ???       is that London tea chat?  -----most americans
never heard of the idiot wimp.    Of course the  "BLIMP"   should have been banned---but not the   PINK PIG SADDIQUE AND MUHUMMAD BALLOONS


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason to blame any city's mayor for crime rates, particularly based on their ethnic or religious background. This is just ludicrous. Crime rates have more to do with population density and social and economic factors. I do not know why the U.S.'s orange whore keeps attacking Mayor Khan. It's embarrassing to all Americans. The mayor seems like a good guy who is not out ordering murders. This just goes to show how weak and mentally ill trump is.



Spoken like somebody who sees high murder rates in cities his party controls........just saying.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 17, 2019)

idb said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Not at all.  What I am saying is that when liberalism gains control, then immoral actions escalate, thus bringing death and destruction wherever it shows its ugly head.  Take Detroit for example.  It was in the 1950's the richest city in the world, then came liberalism, started giving free stuff to everyone, while taxing those working, and soon everyone left. When the law abiding citizens leave, only the scummiest holes in society are left, to defend themselves.  Detroit is a cesspool of a city.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Jun 17, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct, it is very undignified. Trump is to thin skinned.
> ...



OK, they're both thin skinned. But, I would have much more preferred he not let himself drop to the level of Khan. It would be much more dignified and would have Khan looking like a fool.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


 The sheeple has spoken.  Obaaaaaaaammmmmaaaaa...Obaaaaaaammmmmmaaaaaa..
Even Michael Obama thinks Barry was born in Kenya.  Is he lying?  The tranny spilled the beans on that one.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 17, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Old Man Grumbles said:
> ...


The reason why President Trump is president is because he isnt a fucking typical politician but a guy who speaks his mind.  Fuck the Muslim mayor from London. Fuck Tommy the Muslim lover...


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 17, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> OK, they're both thin skinned. But, I would have much more preferred he not let himself drop to the level of Khan. It would be much more dignified and would have Khan looking like a fool.



Really, Grumbles?  You accept as a fact a description of "a video", by a nitwit like "Thehawk", and then move, with not a critical thought interceding, to render judgment on mayor Khan?  And you do so assuming, apparently, that there is a level beneath Trump's very own to which he can lower himself?  Doesn't the latter strike you as not very likely?  I mean, with a guy of "bleeding out of her whatever" and "grab 'em by the pussy" fame, what lower level is there?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Interestingly, there were 132 murders in London in 2018, for a population ofaround 8.7 million people, and 56 so far this year. If it continuesat the same rate (56+56= 112) there will actually be a fall in 2019, just saying.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Jun 17, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> > OK, they're both thin skinned. But, I would have much more preferred he not let himself drop to the level of Khan. It would be much more dignified and would have Khan looking like a fool.
> ...



Ah, that's was nothing more than being patronizing. Guess that wasn't self-evident. I don't know Khan to any degree other than the small amount of information I've watch or read.

And, I have no support in me for Trump - never had, never will. But, one must hope (for all the good it would do) that he could act more presidential than he has or likely will going forward.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You just hate Muslims, therefore your BS. How do you know about "jihadi shit going on in London"? Where do you get your information? Muslims are as much part of city life in London as everyone else in this diverse and beautiful city (it has its rougher parts like any city). If Mayor Khan was a southern baptist, I bet you would be kissing his ass.

The orange whore in the Oval Office deserves, by his behavior and conduct of business, the scorn of the British People and the American People as well. The British people have a right to protest, and the balloons perfectly reflected his childishness. It's a shame that we had to allow his plane to land back here.

I don't know of any other U.S. president who was not greeted warmly by the British People. This should tell you something.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


British is the nationality.  English is the ethnic identity of the indigenous people of the island of England.   You do know that England has an indigenous people.  The English who were once known as Angles.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I hate him because of what he has done to London.  It's the political equivalent of any muslim throwing acid in a beautiful woman's face.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


England is not an island. You are referring to the British Isles. And the English are not the indigenous people. The Welsh are. The English are a mix of many different immigrant communities and are no worse for that.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 17, 2019)

Correction:  The thread title proves that the OP is a stupid piece of sh*t, but as that has long been proven by xyr posting history, it's rather redundant.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



So no Vikings, Iceni, Celts, Saxons, etc. England has always been a melting pot.
Why are you pursuing this, anyway? What are you trying to prove? Who in the hell cares what anyone's "ethnic identity" is? It's not important.

What exactly has Mayor Khan done to London that is so bad? You seem to have a chip on your shoulder that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 17, 2019)

Ethnic identity does not matter.

Ideology and culture do matter.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 17, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ethnic identity does not matter.
> 
> Ideology and culture do matter.



In what way? Here in the U.S. alone, we have so many different ideologies and cultures that these factors don't seem to matter much.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't know of any other U.S. president who was not greeted warmly by the British People. This should tell you something.



There was just one other exception to that rule, if memory serves, and one as deserving of the Londoners' scorn:

Friday, 21 November, 2003, 05:38 GMT
*Thousands protest against Bush*

Tens of thousands of people have protested in London against President Bush and the war on Iraq.

Organisers claim 200,000 joined the demonstration, although police put the numbers closer to 100,000. [...]

The demonstration - the biggest in London on a weekday - culminated in Trafalgar Square with music and a carnival atmosphere.

Its climax was the toppling of an effigy of Mr Bush, echoing scenes from the fall of Baghdad.​
... and the vulgar talking yam hasn't even started a criminal war of aggression, yet.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 17, 2019)

Illegal guns are now flooding into Britain as young males in Britain are murdering each other with knives......We were at the same place in the 1960s and we had crime out of control all the way to the 1990s....the same factors are now taking place in Britain....  broken homes, fatherless boys and girls, violence and the police getting handicapped....

Crime isn't static...you are going to learn this the hard way.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




you have nothing to tell me----your entire post is utter Bull Shit.     You really 
ASSUME lots---or, more, likely seek your information up you ass.    (BTW---I
don't kiss anyone's ASS)     FYI----my hubby lived in London for several
years and I got lots of relatives there----from both maternal and paternal
sides.   I probably know more about that city than do you.   The balloons were
idiotic.    The british parliament is idiotic.  ----the Queen seems nice and smart


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The Welsh are indigenous to Wales.


----------



## Markle (Jun 17, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> You just hate Muslims, therefore your BS. How do you know about "jihadi shit going on in London"? Where do you get your information? Muslims are as much part of city life in London as everyone else in this diverse and beautiful city (it has its rougher parts like any city). If Mayor Khan was a southern baptist, I bet you would be kissing his ass.
> 
> The orange whore in the Oval Office deserves, by his behavior and conduct of business, the scorn of the British People and the American People as well. The British people have a right to protest, and the balloons perfectly reflected his childishness. It's a shame that we had to allow his plane to land back here.
> 
> I don't know of any other U.S. president who was not greeted warmly by the British People. This should tell you something.



As you know, and need to deny, President Donald Trump, and the First Lady received a warm welcome and a State Dinner where both Trump and Melania actually knew the protocol and how to behave.  Unlike the failed former President Barack Hussein Obama.

As for hating Muslims.  Hate is a strong word but let's face it, Muslims do work hard to be on that list.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It has always had the highest rate.






And wot, pray tell, are you doing to change that?  Have you turned in your guns?  Your knives?  How about any heavy candlesticks or your stock of insecticides/rat poisons?

Oh, nothing?

Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## idb (Jun 17, 2019)

Markle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that illegal immigrants are doing all the murders in the US...or just most of the murders in the US?
> ...


I don't see an 'immigrant' column.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You know nothing about London. You just hate him because he is a Muslim. The same as all your chimp mates on here. Anyway, thanks to donny dickhead he is a cert to be re-elected. I dont really like his politics but that gives me a warm feeling.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 18, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Under which law should the blimp have been banned ?

This newer blimp is better anyway. It depicts the great man on twitter whilst taking a shit. Apparently it farts as well.






MAGA !!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 21, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Ah, are you mad because we dont like your Moooslim mayor who supports terrorists like Obama did?  Be truthful now, Tommy the Muslim lover?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 21, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It is okay, we arent mad, because under that seat is the queen..


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


 When did Khan or Obama ever support terrorists? Who is this "we" anyway? I am an American and I certainly support Mayor Khan, so your reference to "we" better not mean Americans.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




obama gave 150 billion dollars in cash to Iran.....they have used that money to develop nuclear weapons, and arm terrorists throughout the middle east.....


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 22, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



funny that you should mention  FARTING---it describes the rapist pig of mecca----in the 8th
circle of Hell where that animal belongs.   Some
idiots want that depiction banned in public places


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



well----Khan has IMPLIED that filthy muslimah sluts with bombs on their WHORISH asses are something like a  fact of city life.    He is filth


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I can't discuss this with a cowardly snowflake like yourself. Too scared to visit a London that is safer than any US city. Fuckwit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Aren't you the one who thought Khan was the Lord Mayor.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Why don't you try quoting what he really said. Not what you wish he had said.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 22, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



you want an EXACT QUOTE?     That which he meant is not enough for you?     You are sick


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yes please.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 22, 2019)

Mr Khan told the Evening Standard:* 'It is a reality I'm afraid that London, New York, other major cities around the world have got to be prepared for these sorts of things.*      reference to islamo nail bomb ---

   throw your sophist shit on it,   capt


----------



## sparky (Jun 22, 2019)

~S~


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Mr Khan told the Evening Standard:* 'It is a reality I'm afraid that London, New York, other major cities around the world have got to be prepared for these sorts of things.*      reference to islamo nail bomb ---
> 
> throw your sophist shit on it,   capt


Compare it to the gibberish you originally stated.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 22, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Khan told the Evening Standard:* 'It is a reality I'm afraid that London, New York, other major cities around the world have got to be prepared for these sorts of things.*      reference to islamo nail bomb ---
> ...



yes----that is what  Khan said---"GET USED TO IT"      I consider his statement very consistent
with that which I learned from muslims with whom
I have worked and socialized for more than 50
years and that which I heard TAUGHT in mosques----and even the history of islam as known by other people I have known who survived
shariah shit-holes--------which have been shariah shit holes ONLY for a bit more than 1000 years


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 22, 2019)

I should add----that Khan's statement is very consistent with his PAKISTANI BACKGROUND


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 22, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


Perhaps a douche bag like yourself should focus on your own sorry-ass nation.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 22, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Bwaaahhhhhaaaaaaaa…..just got back from Glasgow and Edinburgh and loved both.  They bashed London real bad.  And I dont wonder why either...


----------



## skye (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 24, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


*"They bashed London real bad" 
*
If only I knew what that meant.But I am not fluent in cowardspeak.

You visited the UK but were too scared to visit London. Jaw dropping.


----------



## Decus (Jun 24, 2019)

The only thing Tommy is afraid of in London is the Parliament. You see the Welsh have been begging Parliament to replace the hundreds of millions of Euros in welfare payments they receive each year from the EU due to Brexit. Since 2000 they have received over 4 billion Euros.

The scary thing in London is that Parliament may not vote to provide Wales with hundreds of millions of pounds sterling of new welfare and Tommy and his other Welsh deadbeats might have to get a job.

Tommy can live with the murder rate rising in London but God forbid - don't ask him to get a job.

What will replace EU funding post-Brexit? – New Assembly committee inquiry

This is how much money Wales gets from the EU and how it is spent

To show how afraid the Welsh are of losing their welfare given that Parliament won't cover their lost EU welfare, the Welsh government is now pushing to stay in the EU.

Welsh Government will now campaign to remain in the European Union

Too fking funny.

.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 24, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...


Trump never claimed that London's murder rate was highrer than those American cities.

Therefore your thread is nothing but you presenting a ridiculous straw man argument. Your logic fails.

You have no room to call anybody stupid.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 24, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> ...


What was he saying then you fucking cretin ?


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 24, 2019)

Decus said:


> Tommy can live with the murder rate rising in London but God forbid - don't ask him to get a job.
> 
> This is how much money Wales gets from the EU and how it is spent




"So there was a net benefit to Wales of around £79 per head in 2014."

£79 per year, that's about  £0.20 per day, so Tommy - and every other Welsh - can easily live high on the hog without a job.  Ain't the EU great?

Eff'n hilarious.

That's not to mention that there is no discernible connection between EU structural funds to alleviate regional imbalances, the crime rate in London, and Trump's ignorant bloviation, and even less of one to Decus's malign fantasizing about a fellow poster.  Other than, of course, mindless feces flinging and slander for no purpose other than to malign that which they don't even begin to understand.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 24, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



The Blacks, and Whites in the USA tend to be more aggressive.

A lot of UK Blacks are far more likely to be elites from Jamaica, or Nigeria, and so forth who chose to be there.

Also the very UK it's self dumped a lot of loser Whites off on the USA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 24, 2019)

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




it's really no myth....

West Virginia  a overwhelmingly White state has a higher murder rate than London, and New York City with all of it's deviants included


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 24, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



The Welsh are basically the people who controlled Britain during Roman times, before Anglo-Saxons looted, and shooted their way into Britain.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 24, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Definition of bashing | Dictionary.com


> verbal abuse, as of a group or a nation: feminist-bashing; London-bashing.


 Talk about cowards, cant even stand up to radical Muslims and their terrorist groups, just let them walk down the street, killing at whim.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Would you like to find out how Violent the blacks in Africa are?


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



As already pointed out, blacks make up more than 14% of those cities with high rates of crime and violence. The '14%' argument is silly, and doesn't exist.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



West Virginia is America's Poland, and besides, you're less than bright. Some of its cities are over 20% black, not counting illegal aliens, and in any case, if you have to pretend W. Virginia is representative of anything you're probably drunk.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 24, 2019)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



West Virginia is just over 3% Black.
It still manages a higher murder rate than NYC, or London which have far more Blacks & far less Whites.

As for Poland it's murder rate is very low.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yes, you're dense, and also need to make up stupid points; we all know that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


What Jamaican elites ?


----------



## Decus (Jun 25, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy can live with the murder rate rising in London but God forbid - don't ask him to get a job.
> ...



Tommy made a spurious claim that one poster was afraid to visit London which was solely done to attack the character of the poster. No facts where provided by Tommy to prove his assertion.

I chose to suggest that Tommy had a fear of London coming not from rising violence but from Parliament's unwillingness to provide further welfare to Wales. I provided links reflecting the funding Wales receives and the Welsh government's fear of the loss of EU funds.

At no time did I suggest a connection between EU funds and the crime rate in London. I suggest you reread what I wrote.

If you are going to play the role of Tommy's lawyer you can tell that mindless feces flinging, welfare sucking hillbilly to mind his manners. An exchange of opinions is fine but have the courtesy to support your claims.

.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 25, 2019)

Decus said:


> At no time did I suggest a connection between EU funds and the crime rate in London. I suggest you reread what I wrote.



You know, this thread is about the murder rate in London, and how it exposes (again) Trump for the mendacious buffoon he is.  Now you're telling us, you dragged EU funds into it, entirely unconnected to the issue discussed in this thread?  Off topic, as they say?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 25, 2019)

Decus said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...


It wasnt a spurious claim. The cowardly fuck stated that he was too scared to visit London.


----------



## Decus (Jun 26, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



I went through the entire thread again and andaronjim never said he was afraid to visit London. Please quote where he did.

In post #127 you claim without justification: "_I can't discuss this with a cowardly snowflake like yourself. Too scared to visit a London that is safer than any US city. Fuckwit._"

Quote andaronjim's statement that he was afraid to visit London or admit you are a liar.

.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 26, 2019)

Clown. 
It wasn't on this thread. It was a few weeks back. Now fuck off.


----------



## Decus (Jun 28, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Clown.
> It wasn't on this thread. It was a few weeks back. Now fuck off.



Quote it dipshit.

.


----------



## Baron (Jun 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Donald Trump has once again attacked Sadiq Khan following further bloodshed in the capital. In the wake of five attacks in less than 24 hours in London, the US president branded the Mayor of London a ‘national disgrace’ and a ‘disaster’ on Twitter. He said London needs a new mayor ‘ASAP’ as he retweeted a post from right wing commentator Katie Hopkins, which referred to the capital as ‘Khan’s Londonistan’ and ‘Stab-City’. But if the president looked a bit closer to home, he might realise there are more than 50 US cities with a higher murder rate than London.*
> 
> Murder graph shows how London killings compare to US cities | Metro News
> 
> ...



Most of murders are black on black drug crimes


----------

